# outlet, tj maxx, or department stores?



## teerash

Can everyone post where they get the best deals on their MK bags? I was in TJ maxx yesterday and saw a gray croc embossed Hamilton and it was beautiful. It was $200 which I wasn't sure if that was lowest I could find it for. If anyone has tips on where/when to get deals that would be awesome! Is this even a bag I can get anywhere besides Tj maxx and Ebay?


----------



## ladyglen

I have a few MK bags and have only bought them on sale at dept. stores usually with additional percent off.   But I'd you are looking for something specific you might want to shop and wait for coupon.    Marshall's/TJs usually has older styles and I think their prices are too high for last years.   

Outlets again, dept. stores onsale with percent off better price


----------



## OMG3kids

The MK outlet in Vacaville, CA had a tan croc hamilton for around $160 on the sale rack.  It was basically ripped out of my hands by another woman, and since I had my kids with me I didn't engage her in combat.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

The large lock Hamilton at my TJ maxx was $225 when I purchased mine.  So if you can get it for $199 that is a good price.  I have not seen the lock and key Hamiltons at my outlet in MI.  They do have the outlet version and form time to time they get reduced.  I purchased my black outlet Hamilton at TJ maxx for $179.  TJ maxx is prices are lower than the outlet prices.  Hope this helps.


----------



## leasul2003

TJ Maxx and Marshalls have great deals on MK, when they have them. I just got a Large Gansevoort which retailed at $398 to $498 for only $179.99.


----------



## OMG3kids

I've been seeing lots of MK at TJMaxx lately. All under $200.


----------



## CravingCoach

OMG3kids said:


> The MK outlet in Vacaville, CA had a tan croc hamilton for around $160 on the sale rack. It was basically ripped out of my hands by another woman, and since I had my kids with me *I didn't engage her in combat. [/*QUOTE]
> 
> lmao! love it!


----------



## OMG3kids




----------



## beth001

TJMaxx in Clarence, NY (nearBuffalo) seems to have gotten a fewMJ's in the past week... Jelly Hamiltons & a few other hobo styles.
The MK Outlet in Niagara Falls, NY doesn't carry any bags not specifically made for the outlet.


----------



## lachifa

Found a suede flat pair last year from 99 to 50. And this year, I found the same pair in like a camel color for 39.99! Bought them of course! Both in TJMaxx Beaverton, Oregon.


----------



## becks318

I just bought one at Century 21, the Jet Set logo tote, in tan and black with gunmetal straps.  It was 99, original price 198.  The only thing was, there is no metal hardware!  There were only two to choose from at Century 21 and neither of them had the logo hardware.  Wonder why.  It's authentic, I'm sure, but it still irks me a little.


----------



## Googleme

If you are looking at bags and can wait, Macy's will be having a Fam and Friends sale of 25% off + and addition 20% off you open or reopen a card. Thats a heck of a deal!! I usually catch my bags on sale at Dillards, TJs, Marshalls, or the Factory. I bought my XL Hamilton from the Live store and it was only 10% off. They are doing pre-sales too, but you will have to wait until next week to get it


----------



## BOBAErose

Hey Ladies! 
Two years ago i got this MK Satchel in Cream from a S.FL TJMAXX Runway store. The price was only $100 buttery genuine leather w/sleeper !!! I even got another MK Hobo in gunmetal metallic for my sister for just $89.00 !!!
I live in Europe & Dubai... I Sooo so miss TJMAXX and stores like it 

Q: Anyone know the "name" of this satchel???


----------



## maria55

Hey ladies I just got the most forgoes large jet set tote in mirror rose gold at great price for 99.00 orig 198.00 at my local Ross


----------



## vwsecret

maria55 said:


> Hey ladies I just got the most forgoes large jet set tote in mirror rose gold at great price for 99.00 orig 198.00 at my local Ross


 

What a score!  congrats!!!  please send pictures.  I have never seen any MK's at my Ross in Richmond, VA


----------



## maria55

Hi vwsecret I wil post pics in the. Morning from my phone


----------



## maria55




----------



## lenaofdc

There is usually MK at my DSW and Nordstrom Rack. I bought a bag from NR for $189 and just saw it at DSW a few days ago for $220.


----------



## vwsecret

Maria, just Beautiful, rose gold bag and matching watch, you are set and ready to go!!


----------



## maria55

vwsecret said:
			
		

> Maria, just Beautiful, rose gold bag and matching watch, you are set and ready to go!!



Aww thank you vwsecret


----------



## vwsecret

lenaofdc said:


> There is usually MK at my DSW and Nordstrom Rack. I bought a bag from NR for $189 and just saw it at DSW a few days ago for $220.







DSW, very interesting. I will have to do a better job of looking next time I am there.  Has anyone else had good luck at DSW?  I am still in shock that several ladies have been able to pick up a Hamilton w/ matching wallet at TJ MAXX.  Nice job!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Do the MK outlets do charge sends?


----------



## ladystara

I picked up a Hamilton at Last Chance yesterday for $79.  There were a few there.


----------



## rubycat

Hi, not sure where this belongs but wanted it to be seen. Was just at the TJ Max in San Jose(almaden), several ostrich leather brown Hamilton wallets for 79. Not a go for me due to a lack of ID window, but was a very nice wallet with   Super soft leather.


----------



## Googleme

I bought the Rock n Roll Hamilton that i took back a few weeks ago today because it was marked down to $199! I always check Marshalls and TJs first


----------



## themaine

ladystara said:


> I picked up a Hamilton at Last Chance yesterday for $79.  There were a few there.



You got a good deal!!!! Do they have neutral colors? What is Last Chance? Is that a TJ Maxx type store?


----------



## ladystara

themaine said:


> You got a good deal!!!! Do they have neutral colors? What is Last Chance? Is that a TJ Maxx type store?



I got it in Luggage..didn't see any other colors.  Last Chance is like TJMaxx but very cluttered!


----------



## themaine

ladystara said:


> I got it in Luggage..didn't see any other colors.  Last Chance is like TJMaxx but very cluttered!



Thanks for the reply! You are so lucky! I think Luggage is a nice color. I tried to locate a Last Chance near me, but it looks like there is not one near me.


----------



## miah100

I got my Michael Kors tonne hobo at my local Maxx on clearance for $289! This bag usually retails for $895!


----------



## vwsecret

themaine said:


> You got a good deal!!!! Do they have neutral colors? What is Last Chance? Is that a TJ Maxx type store?


 
TheMaine;  "Last Chance" is Nordstrom's final, clearence/discount store, just like "Last Call.com" is Neiman Marcus's on-line clearence store.


----------



## Love4MK

I've gotten some really good deals at the outlet as well as TJ Maxx, but for me, I always get mine from either Macy's or Bloomingdales because my mom gets a discount.  I never pay full price for bags.  Even Zappos sometimes has good deals on the bags they carry too!


----------



## Googleme

Clearance sale


----------



## fieldsinspring

Googleme said:


> View attachment 1753555
> 
> 
> Clearance sale


 

HOT bag!!!!


----------



## themaine

vwsecret said:


> TheMaine;  "Last Chance" is Nordstrom's final, clearence/discount store, just like "Last Call.com" is Neiman Marcus's on-line clearence store.



Vwsecret- Thank you for explaining that. No wonder, I didn't find a Last Chance store near me.


----------



## vwsecret

Way to score "Googleme"  you did GREAT!  I know you will enjoy that net bag!


----------



## vwsecret

rubycat said:


> Hi, not sure where this belongs but wanted it to be seen. Was just at the TJ Max in San Jose(almaden), several ostrich leather brown Hamilton wallets for 79. Not a go for me due to a lack of ID window, but was a very nice wallet with Super soft leather.


 
Thanks Rubycat for the info, I'm looking for a Hamilton ostrich wallet, I guess keep stalking oops, I mean checking the TJ Maxx in my area here in Virginia.


----------



## jgkar525

miah100 said:
			
		

> I got my Michael Kors tonne hobo at my local Maxx on clearance for $289! This bag usually retails for $895!



I'm envious! Beautiful bag at a great price


----------



## Alexisfromtexas

Googleme said:


> View attachment 1753555
> 
> 
> Clearance sale



Lucky! Such a cute bag


----------



## Alexisfromtexas

Googleme said:


> View attachment 1753555
> 
> 
> Clearance sale



Lucky! Such a cute bag


----------



## amber324

I've gotten lucky and got a total steal on a MK bag at TJMAXX a couple years ago. I think it's really hit or miss.


----------



## amber324

Googleme said:


> View attachment 1753555
> 
> 
> Clearance sale


 I LOVE this bag!!! Great find!


----------



## amber324

I just checked out this lastcall.com site you girls listed everything is extra 40% off until 2 pm!!


----------



## vwsecret

amber324 said:


> I just checked out this lastcall.com site you girls listed everything is extra 40% off until 2 pm!!


 
I've ordered several items from Lastcall.com, I missed the Hamilton handbags they had about a month ago, there was about 5 or 6 different colors.


----------



## chocofrapp

Googleme said:


> View attachment 1753555
> 
> 
> Clearance sale



Wow. Very hot! I haven't checked my local tj maxx or Marshall's. Hope I will find one. Such a great deal.


----------



## vwsecret

Thanks to everyone here, I got two GREAT deals this past week at TJMaxx.  My first was the outlet version of the Hamilton, ostrich embossed in Tangerine (no dust bag) for $179,  in perfect condition.  I didn't need it, as I have the retail/Lifestyle version, which I love, but that's not the point,  I grabbed it anyway , and just walked around the store with it,  humm what to I do, to buy or not to buy, that is the question.  There was 2 customer in the store that asked me where I found it, was I going to buy it, they wanted to take a picure of the bag and send to a girlfriend, it was crazy, I couldn't believe it.  In fact, one  of the ladies followed me around the store to see if I laid the Hamilton down, she really wanted it.  I did tell her that if I changed my mind, I would be sure to come find her.  I decided to buy it, I knew one of my girlfriends would want it.  

Then on Wed evening, I came across the Sloan gold matalic clutch, on clearance for $86 and to my surprise the dust bad was still inside.  I'm not a big fan of the "shinny gold" but this is a beautiful bag, it's a keeper.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

~I am in love with my latest find, an embossed croco embossed Hamilton retail $348-TJ Maxx price $199 then red tagged to $149.00!!!!!!! I am so happy with this purchase!~


----------



## Esquared72

mrsbagalot1222 said:
			
		

> ~I am in love with my latest find, an embossed croco embossed Hamilton retail $348-TJ Maxx price $199 then red tagged to $149.00!!!!!!! I am so happy with this purchase!~



Awesome find! Love the color - congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

eehlers said:


> Awesome find! Love the color - congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thank you!


----------



## vwsecret

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> ~I am in love with my latest find, an embossed croco embossed Hamilton retail $348-TJ Maxx price $199 then red tagged to $149.00!!!!!!! I am so happy with this purchase!~


 

Excellent Job! and it's the retail/Lifestyle version, sweet!! Did you find it this week? TJ Maxx must have gotten a hugh shipment of MK's bags, I also found the a Hamilton, but it was the Outlet version, the Tangerine, ostrich embossed for $179.00.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

vwsecret said:


> Excellent Job! and it's the retail/Lifestyle version, sweet!! Did you find it this week? TJ Maxx must have gotten a hugh shipment of MK's bags, I also found the a Hamilton, but it was the Outlet version, the Tangerine, ostrich embossed for $179.00.




Yes I found it this week, it was hiding in the midst of a bunch of bags so I was so happy when I uncovered it.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I love the ostrich it looks perfect for summer


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> ~I am in love with my latest find, an embossed croco embossed Hamilton retail $348-TJ Maxx price $199 then red tagged to $149.00!!!!!!! I am so happy with this purchase!~


 
Great deal! Enjoy!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

vwsecret said:


> Excellent Job! and it's the retail/Lifestyle version, sweet!! Did you find it this week? TJ Maxx must have gotten a hugh shipment of MK's bags, I also found the a Hamilton, but it was the Outlet version, the Tangerine, ostrich embossed for $179.00.


 

I REALLY want this Bag!!! I hope they get this one in my TJ MAXX!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Googleme

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> ~I am in love with my latest find, an embossed croco embossed Hamilton retail $348-TJ Maxx price $199 then red tagged to $149.00!!!!!!! I am so happy with this purchase!~



Great fine!


----------



## themaine

Mrsbagsalot1222 and vwsecret: I love your bags! You both are so lucky to find good deals. I went to 3 TJ Maxx within the last couple of days and I have not found anything. I am thinking of going to some other TJ Maxx stores tomorrow.


----------



## vwsecret

themaine said:


> Mrsbagsalot1222 and vwsecret: I love your bags! You both are so lucky to find good deals. I went to 3 TJ Maxx within the last couple of days and I have not found anything. I am thinking of going to some other TJ Maxx stores tomorrow.


 
Good Luck,  after finding "tPF" I started going Marshalls & TJ Maxx more ofter and really at the bags, wallets and watches, this past week seemed to be pretty good in market,  I just got back for TJ Maxx, nothing new at all.  Just remember, when it rains it pours!


----------



## themaine

Vwsecret, I will definitely keep looking! I found some MK bags, but not the Hamilton. Atleast, not yet


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

~Hey ladies so I Popped into my local Marshall's 30 mins after opening and found not 1, not 2, not even 3 but 8 Michael Kors bags! Including Grayson satchels and a Rock and Roll Hamilton!. My TJMaxx and Marshall's have really been stepping their MK shipment game way up!~


----------



## rodeo12

Hi Mrsbagalot, may I know where is it? TIA


----------



## themaine

Mrsbagalot-   Oh, I would love it if I saw all of those bags at my TJ Maxx!!!!!!


----------



## vwsecret

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> ~Hey ladies so I Popped into my local Marshall's 30 mins after opening and found not 1, not 2, not even 3 but 8 Michael Kors bags! Including Grayson satchels and a Rock and Roll Hamilton!. My TJMaxx and Marshall's have really been stepping their MK shipment game way up!~


 
Looks like you are in a really Great market.  I stopped by  TJ Maxx, same store where I found the Hamilton, and they had 2 of the Saffiano leather tote in lime.  I didn't even think to take a picture, unlike Mrs. Bagalot, she is on her game!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

vwsecret said:


> Looks like you are in a really Great market.  I stopped by  TJ Maxx, same store where I found the Hamilton, and they had 2 of the Saffiano leather tote in lime.  I didn't even think to take a picture, unlike Mrs. Bagalot, she is on her game!




 Why thank you. I had to take a pic because until the last couple months my locations had really been slacking so I was so excited! you can tell I need help


----------



## pixiejenna

I was curious if any of you guys live in the nw burbs of Chicago. I'm considering going to the outlet but not sure which one I should go to. Pleasant prairie in Wisconsin or the Aurora outlet. Google maps show that the  pleasant prairie is a tad closer to me and I know traffic wise would be a lot better. But I'm thinking that the Aurora outlet might have better goods since we have two MK stores in our state. Any recommendations as to which store is better?


----------



## vwsecret

Today was the day to have find several MK handbags at Marshalls and TJMaxx, in the Richmond, VA area.  These had just been put on display this evening, it was really cool to see so many Hamiltons, cost is $199.99 (persimmon Hamiton, one with silver hardware and one w/gold hardward; black patent leather, brown leather, gunmetal, aqua and lacquered pink.   The tow stores are only 6 minutes apart from each other.  Enjoy the picutres!   I was a such a good girl, I only purchased one bag, it was the Aqua bag, but now that I'm looking at the pictures, I'd really like to have the black with gold hardward Weekender Satchel.


----------



## ltaylor882

vwsecret said:
			
		

> Today was the day to have find several MK handbags at Marshalls and TJMaxx, in the Richmond, VA area.  These had just been put on display this evening, it was really cool to see so many Hamiltons, cost is $199.99 (persimmon Hamiton, one with silver hardware and one w/gold hardward; black patent leather, brown leather, gunmetal, aqua and lacquered pink.   The tow stores are only 6 minutes apart from each other.  Enjoy the picutres!   I was a such a good girl, I only purchased one bag, it was the Aqua bag, but now that I'm looking at the pictures, I'd really like to have the black with gold hardward Weekender Satchel.



Your TJ has a nice selection. I definitely think the aqua bag was a good choice, great color for summer. I have a teal MJ that's a bit darker but I think it's perfect for summer. I actually really like that orange one, too.


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

vwsecret said:


> Today was the day to have find several MK handbags at Marshalls and TJMaxx, in the Richmond, VA area.  These had just been put on display this evening, it was really cool to see so many Hamiltons, cost is $199.99 (persimmon Hamiton, one with silver hardware and one w/gold hardward; black patent leather, brown leather, gunmetal, aqua and lacquered pink.   The tow stores are only 6 minutes apart from each other.  Enjoy the picutres!   I was a such a good girl, I only purchased one bag, it was the Aqua bag, but now that I'm looking at the pictures, I'd really like to have the black with gold hardward Weekender Satchel.



Wow what a great selection! My local Marshalls had a few of those also. I ended up with the Bedford monogram satchel.


----------



## vwsecret

Nice!  I've not seen any Bedfords yet in my market, perhaps they are coming!


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

vwsecret said:


> Nice!  I've not seen any Bedfords yet in my market, perhaps they are coming!




Hi vwsecret I see you are in VA. I am in NC. So maybe some Bedfords will be showing up there soon. They only had the one at my store and I grabbed it But I keep hoping some of the Logo lock Hamiltons wll show up soon. That's my favorite.


----------



## nc.girl

pattyluvzpurses said:
			
		

> Hi vwsecret I see you are in VA. I am in NC. So maybe some Bedfords will be showing up there soon. They only had the one at my store and I grabbed it But I keep hoping some of the Logo lock Hamiltons wll show up soon. That's my favorite.



The Hamiltons with logo locks are out there for sure. I've seen a couple from time to time at my TJ Maxx, just not ever in a color I want. I'm hoping some of the Bedford satchels pop up soon at my store. I'd love to have a black one, and maybe a red one too.


----------



## vwsecret

pattyluvzpurses said:


> Hi vwsecret I see you are in VA. I am in NC. So maybe some Bedfords will be showing up there soon. They only had the one at my store and I grabbed it But I keep hoping some of the Logo lock Hamiltons wll show up soon. That's my favorite.


 
I have not seen any Bedfords yet, nor the retail version of the Hanilton (with lock).  But keeping my eyese open!


----------



## vwsecret

pattyluvzpurses said:


> Hi vwsecret I see you are in VA. I am in NC. So maybe some Bedfords will be showing up there soon. They only had the one at my store and I grabbed it But I keep hoping some of the Logo lock Hamiltons wll show up soon. That's my favorite.


 
Hello! I was in Charlotte before I moved to Richmond.


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

vwsecret said:


> Hello! I was in Charlotte before I moved to Richmond.



I'm about an hour from Charlotte. Went to Marshalls and TJ Maxx again today. No Logo Lock Hamiltons BUT when I got home Fedx had delivered my Rose Gold Grayson


----------



## mariak16

I went to TJMaxx today in the hopes of purchasing my first MK bag. I noticed that the Hamiltons did not have the lock and key. Are these bags that are exclusively made for TJMaxx or something? They also had a large Bennett shoulder bag, but the MK tag was missing. I loved the tassels but I refuse to buy a bag that is not complete. I was kinda sad walking away because I knew if the metal tag was there I would have purchased it. So anyway...I come home and hop on here and see the mention of lastcall.com. So I check it out and they have ONE Bennett shoulder bag in stock for only $144!!! I am very happy! It's the exact bag I wanted at TJMaxx for way cheaper.  Here is the link to the bag: http://www.lastcall.com/p/Michael-b...e-Shoulder-Bag-Luggage-Handbags/prod12180041/ 

I have to thank you ladies for talking about that site because I never would have known about it otherwise. So thank you!


----------



## vwsecret

mariak16 said:


> I went to TJMaxx today in the hopes of purchasing my first MK bag. I noticed that the Hamiltons did not have the lock and key. Are these bags that are exclusively made for TJMaxx or something? They also had a large Bennett shoulder bag, but the MK tag was missing. I loved the tassels but I refuse to buy a bag that is not complete. I was kinda sad walking away because I knew if the metal tag was there I would have purchased it. So anyway...I come home and hop on here and see the mention of lastcall.com. So I check it out and they have ONE Bennett shoulder bag in stock for only $144!!! I am very happy! It's the exact bag I wanted at TJMaxx for way cheaper.  Here is the link to the bag: http://www.lastcall.com/p/Michael-b...e-Shoulder-Bag-Luggage-Handbags/prod12180041/
> 
> I have to thank you ladies for talking about that site because I never would have known about it otherwise. So thank you!


 
Way to go Mariak!! Good for you.  I saw the Bennett shoulder bag at my TJMaxx today, here in Richmond, VA but sounds like you got a great deal.  I LOVE "last call.com and the store, there is a store about an hour away.  I purchased a beautiful John Hardy ring at the Last call store for a really good price, I couldn't pass it up.
As for the Hamilton handbags you saw at TJMaxx, they are the Michael Kors "outlet" version of the Hamilton, they have the name plate instead of the lock w/key.  I spoke to one of the sales associates that was putting out handbags this afternoon, she did say that from time to time they would have the Hamilton w/ the lock, although it's been a couple of months.  I'll keep trying.


----------



## mariak16

Thanks for that info! I am hoping to get a Hamilton some day so I'll have to keep an eye out in case they get any with the lock and key.


----------



## neatrivers

The T.J. Maxx in Athens, Georgia is teeming with Michael Kors bags similar to the ones shown in the latest pictures on this thread.


----------



## vwsecret

neatrivers said:


> The T.J. Maxx in Athens, Georgia is teeming with Michael Kors bags similar to the ones shown in the latest pictures on this thread.


 
Congrats on your degree!


----------



## neatrivers

vwsecret said:


> Congrats on your degree!



Thank you so much. It was a lot of work, but it was so worth it to me!!!!! My dear hubby was so supportive these last three years.


----------



## neatrivers

I am in Pineville, North Carolina and the T.J. Maxx here is teeming with Michael Kors bags as well.


----------



## vwsecret

neatrivers said:


> I am in Pineville, North Carolina and the T.J. Maxx here is teeming with Michael Kors bags as well.


 
I know Pineville very well plus I have family that live in Lancaster and I lived in Waxhaw for a couple of years.  Small world!


----------



## neatrivers

I have been all over the place this weekend and Michael Kors is everywhere!!!! I am seeing MK bags more than I am seeing Dooneys lately. I see mostly Coach and MK on the shoulders of ladies I encounter.


----------



## cellberry

Gastonia nc here


----------



## nc.girl

neatrivers said:
			
		

> I am in Pineville, North Carolina and the T.J. Maxx here is teeming with Michael Kors bags as well.



Sounds like I'm going to have to check out your TJ Maxx! The ones in Boone and Asheville are very hit or miss with MK, and when they do have them, there aren't a whole lot of them to choose from.


----------



## my4boys

We just got an outlet near us I can't wait to go


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

vwsecret said:


> Today was the day to have find several MK handbags at Marshalls and TJMaxx, in the Richmond, VA area.  These had just been put on display this evening, it was really cool to see so many Hamiltons, cost is $199.99 (persimmon Hamiton, one with silver hardware and one w/gold hardward; black patent leather, brown leather, gunmetal, aqua and lacquered pink.   The tow stores are only 6 minutes apart from each other.  Enjoy the picutres!   I was a such a good girl, I only purchased one bag, it was the Aqua bag, but now that I'm looking at the pictures, I'd really like to have the black with gold hardward Weekender Satchel.[/QUOTE
> Great selection of Mk bags!  I prefer this size -Hamilton.  I am looking for the orange or tan  one with gold hardware.  My TJMaxx only  had a black one in stock.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I spotted several outlet version Hamilton's at TJMAXX yesterday in MI.  Price is $199 they had patent leather black, regular leather purple, brown, black and chocolate brown.  Great prices compared to $348.  I am looking for a luggage tan or orange Hamilton.  Wish me luck!


----------



## vwsecret

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I spotted several outlet version Hamilton's at TJMAXX yesterday in MI. Price is $199 they had patent leather black, regular leather purple, brown, black and chocolate brown. Great prices compared to $348. I am looking for a luggage tan or orange Hamilton. Wish me luck!


 
Good Morning DP Purse Fan,  we had the luggage tan and burnt orange and persimmon in the Richmond area last week.  I'm looking for the purple and have not come across it yet. Look like we need to switch locations.  :giggles:,  Good Luck, I'm sure we will come across what we are looking. I have yet to see any of the retail version of the Hamilton in Marshalls or TJMaxx, just the outlet version.


----------



## vwsecret

I'm heading to look for the purple Hamilton, please keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Googleme

They had these at the TJs in my area 

I bought the gray one because something told me I needed it. lol


----------



## vwsecret

vwsecret said:


> I'm heading to look for the purple Hamilton, please keep your fingers crossed!


No luck today at lunch or after work, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## vwsecret

I could not believe it when a co-worker told me she had seen several MK bags and Stein Mart.  I went to check it out today and this is what I found!  Prices ranged fron $99 to $109, the display shelf was packed full!  So if you are looking for an MK tote bag, you may want to include Stein Mart on your list of places to check out.  I didn't purchase anything today, I'm still holding out, in hopes that I can find a purple Hamiton.


----------



## icorrick

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> ~I am in love with my latest find, an embossed croco embossed Hamilton retail $348-TJ Maxx price $199 then red tagged to $149.00!!!!!!! I am so happy with this purchase!~



I'm not sure if you check this site too often, but I saw this bag online on nordstrom for 398.00 and my total comes to 428.00$ ..how is this bag holding on, i am sure the bag on my cart is the bigger version but i'm a lil hesitant because i'm not sure if it will hold etc.. it would be my very first Mk bag.


----------



## vwsecret

YEA!! I finally found a Hamilton (although it is the Weekender) on clearence at TJMaxx for $149


----------



## themaine

Great find on the Hamilton weekender! Vwsecret, I saw the Steinmart picture you posted. I am jealous! I don't know if Steinmart is around me. I'm going to look this up!


----------



## mklover43

Vwsecret and Themaine, my Steinmart also carries MK and I wanted to mention that they usually have coupons.  You can go to their website and if you sign-up for email they will send you a 20% coupon and it does work on MK (I've definitely used it before).  In addition, if you sign up to be a preferred customer their is usually a 20%-25% coupon on anything in the store which you receive even without a coupon.

I hope this helps!


----------



## lvlouis

vwsecret said:
			
		

> I could not believe it when a co-worker told me she had seen several MK bags and Stein Mart.  I went to check it out today and this is what I found!  Prices ranged fron $99 to $109, the display shelf was packed full!  So if you are looking for an MK tote bag, you may want to include Stein Mart on your list of places to check out.  I didn't purchase anything today, I'm still holding out, in hopes that I can find a purple Hamiton.



What state do u live in?? I'm in va and I don't think the stein marts in va carry it.


----------



## mklover43

I live in Louisiana, but I'm not sure if they ship.  There is a Steinmart in Baton Rouge and (2) in New Orleans.  It's definitely worth a shot to give them a call to see if they will ship to you.


----------



## SwanKait

I found some great deals on MK bags at my local Nordstrom Rack today! Picked up a persimmon shoulder bag. Such a pretty orange.


----------



## vwsecret

lvlouis said:


> What state do u live in?? I'm in va and I don't think the stein marts in va carry it.


 
I'm live in VA, Richmond the store on West Broad Street is where I took the pictures.


----------



## vwsecret

mklover43 said:


> Vwsecret and Themaine, my Steinmart also carries MK and I wanted to mention that they usually have coupons. You can go to their website and if you sign-up for email they will send you a 20% coupon and it does work on MK (I've definitely used it before). In addition, if you sign up to be a preferred customer their is usually a 20%-25% coupon on anything in the store which you receive even without a coupon.
> 
> I hope this helps!


 
Thanks MKLover43, I'm already a preferred member. I hadn't been in Steinmart for months to know that they had MK bags. I'll have to put them in my rotation, and keep my eyes open for a couple of older bags I'm still lookging for.


----------



## madiemic

vwsecret said:


> What a score!  congrats!!!  please send pictures.  I have never seen any MK's at my Ross in Richmond, VA


I live in Richmond as well. The newer Ross on Midlothian Tnpk almost always has MK's bags. Also the TJMAXX on West Broad has his wallets and wristlets every time I've been there.


----------



## vwsecret

I popped into a TJMaxx this evening, and what did I see, one, perfect Michael Kors "Skorpios" zip top satchel, I could not believe it. I had just been looking at this on the Neiman Marcus & MK websites with a price of $995, although the MK tag shows $895. the Maxx price $199 (cha-ching)(that is an 80% discount)
I have always wanted this bag, but had yet to see it in-person, I'll consider this an early birthday gift to myself, I'm an early November girl, which makes me a Scorpio! This is my new favorite bag.  The leather is so beautiful, the entire bag is just beautiful.  I can't wait to take her out for a spin!


----------



## Zoe123

I know this just ended but the latest Nordstrom anniversary sale had some great prices on MK bags and accessories as well. I love TJ Maxx too.....

not sure how many of you are in the South (specifically metro atlanta) but I was told that the Belk at Town Center is expanding and they will have the same selection of MK bags that the Belk at Phipps Plaza currently has.


----------



## StylePassion

vwsecret said:


> I popped into a TJMaxx this evening, and what did I see, one, perfect Michael Kors "Skorpios" zip top satchel, I could not believe it. I had just been looking at this on the Neiman Marcus & MK websites with a price of $995, although the MK tag shows $895. the Maxx price $199 (cha-ching)(that is an 80% discount)
> I have always wanted this bag, but had yet to see it in-person, I'll consider this an early birthday gift to myself, I'm an early November girl, which makes me a Scorpio! This is my new favorite bag.  The leather is so beautiful, the entire bag is just beautiful.  I can't wait to take her out for a spin!


That is an amazing find! Congrats!
I'm currently obsessed with checking one of the local TJMaxx stores (I'm in Los Angeles) that constantly gets in new MK bags.


----------



## vwsecret

madiemic said:


> I live in Richmond as well. The newer Ross on Midlothian Tnpk almost always has MK's bags. Also the TJMAXX on West Broad has his wallets and wristlets every time I've been there.


 
Madiemic,
I live on the West End, I try and make it to both Marshalls & TJMaxx at least a couple of times per week.  I'll have to remember to keep the Ross stores in my rotation (Southside & WillowLawn).  I'm heading out now, will let you know if I find anything good.  I have noticed that there have been several of the "Astor" bags floating around, bummer because I purchased one about a month ago at the Williamsburg Outlet, paid more, should have waited.  Have a great day!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

vwsecret said:


> I popped into a TJMaxx this evening, and what did I see, one, perfect Michael Kors "Skorpios" zip top satchel, I could not believe it. I had just been looking at this on the Neiman Marcus & MK websites with a price of $995, although the MK tag shows $895. the Maxx price $199 (cha-ching)(that is an 80% discount)
> I have always wanted this bag, but had yet to see it in-person, I'll consider this an early birthday gift to myself, I'm an early November girl, which makes me a Scorpio! This is my new favorite bag. The leather is so beautiful, the entire bag is just beautiful. I can't wait to take her out for a spin!


 
SUPER... SUPER.. PRICE!!!  What a wonderful classic bag! Enjoy!


----------



## dlmassie

I have been to tjmaxx everyday for weeks trying to find a Hamilton bag! I reaaaaally want one and have has no luck whatsoever  

I am tempted to try ebay but I don't want a fake.....
I could go to the outlet but then the bag would be small and not have a lock!!


----------



## tazfrk

vwsecret said:


> I popped into a TJMaxx this evening, and what did I see, one, perfect Michael Kors "Skorpios" zip top satchel, I could not believe it. I had just been looking at this on the Neiman Marcus & MK websites with a price of $995, although the MK tag shows $895. the Maxx price $199 (cha-ching)(that is an 80% discount)
> I have always wanted this bag, but had yet to see it in-person, I'll consider this an early birthday gift to myself, I'm an early November girl, which makes me a Scorpio! This is my new favorite bag.  The leather is so beautiful, the entire bag is just beautiful.  I can't wait to take her out for a spin!



What a great find, if ever I find one the shopping ban will be over , trouble or not


----------



## PugHeaven

dlmassie said:


> I have been to tjmaxx everyday for weeks trying to find a Hamilton bag! I reaaaaally want one and have has no luck whatsoever
> 
> I am tempted to try ebay but I don't want a fake.....
> I could go to the outlet but then the bag would be small and not have a lock!!


An outlet Hamilton would have a nameplate instead of a lock, but it would not be small.  It's size is between the lock satchel and the tote.  It has three interior compartments, one zippered in the middle, and the leather is soft and gorgeous.  I have and love both versions of the Hamilton and would suggest that you take a look at the outlet version if you can.  I find the size and middle zip great for travelling!


----------



## dlmassie

PugHeaven said:


> An outlet Hamilton would have a nameplate instead of a lock, but it would not be small.  It's size is between the lock satchel and the tote.  It has three interior compartments, one zippered in the middle, and the leather is soft and gorgeous.  I have and love both versions of the Hamilton and would suggest that you take a look at the outlet version if you can.  I find the size and middle zip great for travelling!


I probably will when I get a weekend trip. I would like th extra compartment and if its not smaller that would be great!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I just purchase from Macy's during friends and family for 25% off... I've gotten lucky because on all my accessories I got an extra 10% on top of the original 25%!!! They even gave me an extra 25% two days ago on my Selma!!!


----------



## dlmassie

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I just purchase from Macy's during friends and family for 25% off... I've gotten lucky because on all my accessories I got an extra 10% on top of the original 25%!!! They even gave me an extra 25% two days ago on my Selma!!!


Too bad I missed that sale! Isn't another department store going to have another annual sale this summer?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^They have sales periodically you just have to keep checking, I usually get emails.


----------



## angel4Love

I found these babies in tjmaxx and other styles...what y'all think?


----------



## cmg

angel4Love said:


> I found these babies in tjmaxx and other styles...what y'all think?


I like them! Would you mind saying how much they are? Are there compartments? Thanks!


----------



## angel4Love

cmg said:


> I like them! Would you mind saying how much they are? Are there compartments? Thanks!



they were $159.99 and MK tag shows $348.00. Not sure if there are small compartments inside but the bag has 3 major and the middle has zipper.


----------



## cmg

angel4Love said:


> they were $159.99 and MK tag shows $348.00. Not sure if there are small compartments inside but the bag has 3 major and the middle has zipper.


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## angel4Love

cmg said:


> Thanks so much for the info!



You're very welcome!


----------



## HarliRexx

I know for Hamiltons the difference is lock vs plate, but is there a general way to tell if a MK bag I see at a TJMax or similar store is an outlet version of a design?


----------



## PugHeaven

HarliRexx said:


> I know for Hamiltons the difference is lock vs plate, but is there a general way to tell if a MK bag I see at a TJMax or similar store is an outlet version of a design?




You can tell by the lining.  The lining design of a retail MK has the MK logo inside a circle.  The lining of an outlet bag has "Michael Kors" printed on it and no circle design.  Even at TJ's or Marshall's, you're also likely to find a dust bag inside the retail versions.  Hope this helps!


----------



## kkatrina

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I just purchase from Macy's during friends and family for 25% off... I've gotten lucky because on all my accessories I got an extra 10% on top of the original 25%!!! They even gave me an extra 25% two days ago on my Selma!!!


Wowww...so you paid $243 for your selma??? If you don't mind me asking  

I couldn't sign up for the Macy's credit card because I'm from Canada...is that the only way to get their emails?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kkatrina said:


> Wowww...so you paid $243 for your selma??? If you don't mind me asking
> 
> I couldn't sign up for the Macy's credit card because I'm from Canada...is that the only way to get their emails?



With tax and everything my large Selma was only $189... My Selma messenger was $170!!! I shop the sales!!!


----------



## kkatrina

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> With tax and everything my large Selma was only $189... My Selma messenger was $170!!! I shop the sales!!!


HOW HOW HOW!!!! I thought I got a deal for the Hamilton at $270 (PLUS tax) :s I don't think Canada has those sorts of cuts! 

Which color did you get? Were there all colors available for that price? 

And sorry to ask again, is the only way to get the emails through registering for a macy's credit card? Thank you so much!!


----------



## kkatrina

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> With tax and everything my large Selma was only $189... My Selma messenger was $170!!! I shop the sales!!!


omg with tax too....I feel ripped off paying close to 300 for my bag


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kkatrina said:


> omg with tax too....I feel ripped off paying close to 300 for my bag



Yes it was $189.89 to be exact. It's because it's the zinnia color, I think it was discontinued.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kkatrina said:


> HOW HOW HOW!!!! I thought I got a deal for the Hamilton at $270 (PLUS tax) :s I don't think Canada has those sorts of cuts!
> 
> Which color did you get? Were there all colors available for that price?
> 
> And sorry to ask again, is the only way to get the emails through registering for a macy's credit card? Thank you so much!!



I'm not sure how u get on their email list, but l do have cards with both stores.


----------



## HarliRexx

PugHeaven said:


> You can tell by the lining.  The lining design of a retail MK has the MK logo inside a circle.  The lining of an outlet bag has "Michael Kors" printed on it and no circle design.  Even at TJ's or Marshall's, you're also likely to find a dust bag inside the retail versions.  Hope this helps!


Thank you! I know exactly what you mean about the lining. I remember seeing both types but didn't realize it had anything to do with outlet styles. Good to know about the dust bags too! I just assumed they wouldn't be included at discount stores!


----------



## kkatrina

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yes it was $189.89 to be exact. It's because it's the zinnia color, I think it was discontinued.


The zinnia is so pretty!! lucky you


----------



## kkatrina

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I'm not sure how u get on their email list, but l do have cards with both stores.


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## qlueless

teerash said:


> Can everyone post where they get the best deals on their MK bags? I was in TJ maxx yesterday and saw a gray croc embossed Hamilton and it was beautiful. It was $200 which I wasn't sure if that was lowest I could find it for. If anyone has tips on where/when to get deals that would be awesome! Is this even a bag I can get anywhere besides Tj maxx and Ebay?


I got  great deals at tj maxx . Leather bags good size for half the original price  i got  2 in one shot .both were different  styles and diff colors


----------



## ilovemybagss

Saw this at my local Marshall's for 149.99 from 278. 

Any idea why it's cheaper?


----------



## angel4Love

ilovemybagss said:


> Saw this at my local Marshall's for 149.99 from 278.
> 
> Any idea why it's cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248650



Hmmm no clue but I can tell you my friend from Dubai came to visit and purchased the same purse at an outlet in NY and she said it was $150.00. Her's was the Palm color.


----------



## newsophialover

ilovemybagss said:


> Saw this at my local Marshall's for 149.99 from 278.
> 
> Any idea why it's cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248650



I think this color has been on sale at Macys for quite a while. I am guessing it is now on clearance everywhere.


----------



## ChicMama23

I found a few MK bags at TJ Maxx for $100.  I would keep checking TJ Maxx.


----------



## jules 8

ChicMama23 said:


> I found a few MK bags at TJ Maxx for $100.  I would keep checking TJ Maxx.



I love tj maxx....they always have great mk bags


----------



## Purseaddict718

teerash said:


> Can everyone post where they get the best deals on their MK bags? I was in TJ maxx yesterday and saw a gray croc embossed Hamilton and it was beautiful. It was $200 which I wasn't sure if that was lowest I could find it for. If anyone has tips on where/when to get deals that would be awesome! Is this even a bag I can get anywhere besides Tj maxx and Ebay?



I always seem to get the best deals at Macy's. when the bags go on sale you can use the extra 20% off coupon.


----------



## itsjustjacki

I always see amazing deals on MK at Marshall's  I haven't bought any but I've never had issues with other items, including bags, I have purchased from there!


----------



## kkatrina

Purseaddict718 said:


> I always seem to get the best deals at Macy's. when the bags go on sale you can use the extra 20% off coupon.



Where's this 20% off coupon you're referring to? Thanks!!


----------



## Purseaddict718

I get them mailed to me as a card holder. But if you get the paper. They are in there most of the time. You just have to check. Also sometime if you ask the sales person they will give you the extra 20% off


----------



## kkatrina

Purseaddict718 said:


> I get them mailed to me as a card holder. But if you get the paper. They are in there most of the time. You just have to check. Also sometime if you ask the sales person they will give you the extra 20% off



Thank you very much!!! I wish I was able to get the card, apparently Macy's stopped issuing cards to non US residents since 2 months ago But asking is very helpful for next time. Thank you!!


----------



## bagonia505

ilovemybagss said:


> Saw this at my local Marshall's for 149.99 from 278.
> 
> Any idea why it's cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248650


They are discontinuing this color as well as the palm. I just bought the small jet set for $89 CAD. It was a real deal for Canadians to get that price range


----------



## CoachMaven

I just scored a Deneuve satchel for 50% off at Dillard's in tangerine! Is that the color that is being discontinued in the photo above? I have wanted something in that forever, and glad I finally found something.


----------



## tazfrk

CoachMaven said:


> I just scored a Deneuve satchel for 50% off at Dillard's in tangerine! Is that the color that is being discontinued in the photo above? I have wanted something in that forever, and glad I finally found something.



The tangerine color is awesome, congrats, great price!


----------



## Bagmataz

Hi
I have seen some MK jet set totes at TJMaxx for $129.99- in Central Jersey


----------



## addicted2shoppn

I just recently joined the MK purse club!  I found this jet set tote in tan at a local TJ Maxx for $160!!


I am hoping I can score the matching wallet at a TJ Maxx too.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Speaking of, my local TJ Maxx just restocked it shelves with tons of Michael Kors handbags!  I have pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## mrsMP

addicted2shoppn said:


> Speaking of, my local TJ Maxx just restocked it shelves with tons of Michael Kors handbags!  I have pics if anyone is interested.



Please share  thank you!!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

First set of pics:


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Second set of pics:


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Jair checked out tj maxx and Marshall's again, thy had some more Mk bags out but most were factory bags.  Marshall's did have a handful of black Grayson bags for $200


----------



## staciesg26

Yep I got my black Grayson satchel at Marshall's last week.  It was a decent deal in my opinion.  Better than full price!   



addicted2shoppn said:


> Jair checked out tj maxx and Marshall's again, thy had some more Mk bags out but most were factory bags.  Marshall's did have a handful of black Grayson bags for $200


----------



## MKlover27

I have yet to see a Hamilton at my local TjMaxx! It is a good deal considering they are in the $400!


----------



## amy1677

I scored an optic white saffiano leather lock Hamilton at my TjMaxx for 180$ with dust cover yesterday!


----------



## HarliRexx

amy1677 said:


> I scored an optic white saffiano leather lock Hamilton at my TjMaxx for 180$ with dust cover yesterday!



Great deal! I only ever see MFF at mine.


----------



## amy1677

There was a studded leather grayson in navy at my local TjMaxx, Newark, CA.


----------



## neatrivers

I got the large quilted Fulton tote in black at T.J. Maxx for $199 and it is a regular $328.


----------



## zaara10

I want to get my sis an MK wallet for a gift. Am i better off getting one from tj maxx/marshalls or Macy's? 
Thanks!


----------



## ESM9498

BOBAErose said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Two years ago i got this MK Satchel in Cream from a S.FL TJMAXX Runway store. The price was only $100 buttery genuine leather w/sleeper !!! I even got another MK Hobo in gunmetal metallic for my sister for just $89.00 !!!
> I live in Europe & Dubai... I Sooo so miss TJMAXX and stores like it
> 
> Q: Anyone know the "name" of this satchel???
> View attachment 1692060


nice bag perfect neutral. tjmaxx does have deals since i found out about MK pvc vs. leather little confused on what a good price is.


----------



## bagonia505

Any one been to the outlet recently? Are there any specials expected for the holiday season? 
I am starting ym shopping early this year


----------



## angie0128

Has anyone seen MK at a Marshall's or Winners in Canada before?


----------



## bagcrazysteph

angie0128 said:


> Has anyone seen MK at a Marshall's or Winners in Canada before?



I've looked a few times and never seen any MK at either.


----------



## Shirley3839

Hi,   Is this a legit MK site please?    they seem to have a big discount.

http://www.michaelkors--outlet2013.com


----------



## k.matte

bagcrazysteph said:


> I've looked a few times and never seen any MK at either.




I got this beauty today at winners in Ontario Canada (not sure where abouts you are in Canada) for $30 but this is the very first time I've ever seen it in winners I got super pumped ! But never have I seen mk in Marshall's and I have a few around me


----------



## frenchiemomma

k.matte said:


> I got this beauty today at winners in Ontario Canada (not sure where abouts you are in Canada) for $30 but this is the very first time I've ever seen it in winners I got super pumped ! But never have I seen mk in Marshall's and I have a few around me
> View attachment 2366866



Ahh congrats@!! I've been clutches and small leather goods at Winners by Spadina/King in downtown Toronto .. but they're pretty rare since they probably get snatched up quickly.

Where did you find it k.matte?


----------



## purseobsession9

angie0128 said:


> Has anyone seen MK at a Marshall's or Winners in Canada before?


 

I have only seen accessories at Winners and Marshall's (a couple of Ipad cases) but no purses, YET. I look fairly regularly


----------



## purseobsession9

k.matte said:


> I got this beauty today at winners in Ontario Canada (not sure where abouts you are in Canada) for $30 but this is the very first time I've ever seen it in winners I got super pumped ! But never have I seen mk in Marshall's and I have a few around me
> View attachment 2366866


 



VERY lucky! What a great colour too


----------



## k.matte

jenblaze said:


> Ahh congrats@!! I've been clutches and small leather goods at Winners by Spadina/King in downtown Toronto .. but they're pretty rare since they probably get snatched up quickly.
> 
> Where did you find it k.matte?




I live in The Hamilton area so this is most definitely a rare find seeing as we don't even have a Michael kors store here


----------



## k.matte

purseobsession9 said:


> VERY lucky! What a great colour too




I know right I'm super happy I had to get it because I knew id never see this again at my local winners


----------



## purseobsession9

k.matte said:


> I live in The Hamilton area so this is most definitely a rare find seeing as we don't even have a Michael kors store here




I'm from the Hamilton area too! Small world. Fingers crossed for a Michael kors closer to us one day. What winners did you find this at?


----------



## frenchiemomma

After seeing this thread, I went to the Winners by my office (Spadina/King in Toronto) and found a MK iPhone 4/5 wristlet for $39.99! Unfortunately I don't have an iPhone but I'm saving this as a Christmas gift for someone who does. Worth digging through the wallets next time I'm there again!


----------



## jules 8

T.J Maxx currently has a ton of MK bags ( but when DON'T they?)


----------



## k.matte

purseobsession9 said:


> I'm from the Hamilton area too! Small world. Fingers crossed for a Michael kors closer to us one day. What winners did you find this at?




No way no way! Small world !!! I actually found it at the one in east gate like
Literally I first saw the box and it was missing the wallet with the inside box and then I decided to reach up (I'm only 5 foot) and there it was !! I was super pumped cause I've never seen it at winners or Marshall's in any other locations !


----------



## k.matte

jenblaze said:


> After seeing this thread, I went to the Winners by my office (Spadina/King in Toronto) and found a MK iPhone 4/5 wristlet for $39.99! Unfortunately I don't have an iPhone but I'm saving this as a Christmas gift for someone who does. Worth digging through the wallets next time I'm there again!




That is pretty sweet ! I found that one on kijiji and I got it for 15 it was out of luck tho


----------



## purseobsession9

k.matte said:


> No way no way! Small world !!! I actually found it at the one in east gate like
> Literally I first saw the box and it was missing the wallet with the inside box and then I decided to reach up (I'm only 5 foot) and there it was !! I was super pumped cause I've never seen it at winners or Marshall's in any other locations !



So cool! I'm only 5 foot as well HAHA. I may have to take a trip out tomorrow after work and see if I dig anything up!


----------



## k.matte

purseobsession9 said:


> So cool! I'm only 5 foot as well HAHA. I may have to take a trip out tomorrow after work and see if I dig anything up!




Do it ! I literally walked in and saw it just reach real high and feel around in the top shelf by the purses that's what I did there is also a wallet section in there but I found mine randomly on the shelfs infront of the bags with some random things  I hope you have the same luck I'm never going to 100% look out for more


----------



## Sweetpixie

I usually see MK bags at my local Costco Canada.


----------



## purseobsession9

k.matte said:


> Do it ! I literally walked in and saw it just reach real high and feel around in the top shelf by the purses that's what I did there is also a wallet section in there but I found mine randomly on the shelfs infront of the bags with some random things  I hope you have the same luck I'm never going to 100% look out for more



I will let you know!


----------



## k.matte

Sweetpixie said:


> I usually see MK bags at my local Costco Canada.




Really?!?!?!?!!!!! I've never heard of that before


----------



## Sweetpixie

Yep! I just came back and I saw two bags today ... The small Hamilton and the brown tote.  Sorry I forgot to take pictures.


----------



## k.matte

Sweetpixie said:


> Yep! I just came back and I saw two bags today ... The small Hamilton and the brown tote.  Sorry I forgot to take pictures.




Were they a better price because technically there are mk stores around me but I never pass down good deals like the find I found at winners


----------



## Sweetpixie

The small Hamilton is $220 compare to $298. I guess it not very discounted.  I haven't seem MK at Winners except for the markup bag.


----------



## k.matte

Sweetpixie said:


> The small Hamilton is $220 compare to $298. I guess it not very discounted.  I haven't seem MK at Winners except for the markup bag.




Ya I wouldn't call that a deal for me atleast and I haven't seen bags at winners yet but I found an iPhone wristlet just the other day and I've heard Marshall's also carries
Michael kors but I've yet to see it


----------



## neatrivers

Marshall's does carry MK at the one in Athens, Georgia.


----------



## frenchiemomma

k.matte said:


> Ya I wouldn't call that a deal for me atleast and I haven't seen bags at winners yet but I found an iPhone wristlet just the other day and I've heard Marshall's also carries
> Michael kors but I've yet to see it



I've saw a red multifunction saffiano jet set at Marshalls (Downtown Toronto) for $200 yesterday!


----------



## k.matte

neatrivers said:


> Marshall's does carry MK at the one in Athens, Georgia.




Ya in the states Marshall's carries mk all over but us three are discussing about Canada lol we don't get the same deals nor do we have the same stores and when we do have the same stores they aren't carrying what we want specifically mk.


----------



## Sweetpixie

yes, the only place I can get discount on MK is at Costco or  at the MK store for full price.  ;(


----------



## Sweetpixie

Ya! Found these at Winners today!


----------



## k.matte

Sweetpixie said:


> Ya! Found these at Winners today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2369945




Ya the top one is the one I just bought they must be starting to bring them to winners which is exciting !!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Sweetpixie said:


> Ya! Found these at Winners today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2369945



I'm so jealous!  This is my favorite style of wallet.  Has anyone seen these at Marshall's?


----------



## k.matte

addicted2shoppn said:


> I'm so jealous!  This is my favorite style of wallet.  Has anyone seen these at Marshall's?




No but if you live in Canada if there's a Marshall's around there's probably a winners around


----------



## purseobsession9

Sweetpixie said:


> Ya! Found these at Winners today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2369945



That's so exciting!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

k.matte said:


> No but if you live in Canada if there's a Marshall's around there's probably a winners around



I live in the US- was hoping some will be making their way down here


----------



## gobears

I haven't seen anything other than logo print totes at my local TJ Maxx's/Marshalls, but I always see cute stuff at Nordstrom Rack . Not the best steals (~$200+), but it's easier to find what you like.


----------



## purseobsession9

Found this baby today at Winners in Ontario. Very excited about this find


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi! Ladies,
I would like to hear opinion about a MK bag I found in TJ.Maxx, as I am not familiar with prices and regular offers. It is large ostrich Hamilton with lock and key, orig. $398 and their pricewas $199. Is this is good deal?
Thank you.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi! Ladies,
> I would like to hear opinion about a MK bag I found in TJ.Maxx, as I am not familiar with prices and regular offers. It is large ostrich Hamilton with lock and key, orig. $398 and their pricewas $199. Is this is good deal?
> Thank you.


I would buy it.  Good price.  I have not seen a Hamilton below that price.


----------



## Tuuli35

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I would buy it.  Good price.  I have not seen a Hamilton below that price.


Thank you! I guess I will be going back  I have never checked the prices but I have noticed that usually the Hamilton's lock is missing, can it be?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! I guess I will be going back  I have never checked the prices but I have noticed that usually the Hamilton's lock is missing, can it be?


That should be the price with the lock and key.  I purchased my black Hamilton at TJ Max with the lock and key for 199.  I love the pink Hamilton I wish it was in my area I would buy it for sure  LOL.


----------



## k.matte

For all my Canadian friends I was at Marshall's today in Ontario and they had a jet set tote in peony !! There finally getting mk bags  I'm sure soon winners will be soon after finding that mk iPhone wristlet there !


----------



## kkatrina

k.matte said:


> For all my Canadian friends I was at Marshall's today in Ontario and they had a jet set tote in peony !! There finally getting mk bags  I'm sure soon winners will be soon after finding that mk iPhone wristlet there !


Oh WOW! I'm thrilled to hear about this!! How much was the tote and which Marshalls did you go to?


----------



## purseobsession9

k.matte said:


> For all my Canadian friends I was at Marshall's today in Ontario and they had a jet set tote in peony !! There finally getting mk bags  I'm sure soon winners will be soon after finding that mk iPhone wristlet there !


 


Amazing news!


----------



## k.matte

kkatrina said:


> Oh WOW! I'm thrilled to hear about this!! How much was the tote and which Marshalls did you go to?




It's in Hamilton on upper James and i wouldn't say it was a deal it was 199 but it's still exciting


----------



## kkatrina

k.matte said:


> It's in Hamilton on upper James and i wouldn't say it was a deal it was 199 but it's still exciting


Ooo hamilton, I haven't been to a marshalls there! I need to check out the ones in TO, I haven't been since the summer. However, the last time I went, I saw a counterfeit Tory Burch so it turned me off from looking at bags there. Fake MKs are very easy to spot, so I'm definitely going to one soon to see if they have anything I can walk away with


----------



## kkatrina

k.matte said:


> It's in Hamilton on upper James and i wouldn't say it was a deal it was 199 but it's still exciting


Yes exciting that they have MK at Marshalls in Canada now! 199 is not bad, I'd pay it if I wanted that bag!


----------



## Sweetpixie

.    OMG... MK is finally coming to Winner ( Alberta, Canada)... $200


----------



## acm1134

Got these two at TJ Maxx. The picture of the Hamilton doesn't give it justice. It's more of a crab red instead of maroon (like it seems in the picutre), The checkbook wallet in black and silver was such a shock to find ! I have never seen anything more than a simple flap wallet from Michael Kors at my local TJ's, so of course as soon as I laid eyes on her I snatched her up !!


----------



## teerash

acm1134 said:


> Got these two at TJ Maxx. The picture of the Hamilton doesn't give it justice. It's more of a crab red instead of maroon (like it seems in the picutre), The checkbook wallet in black and silver was such a shock to find ! I have never seen anything more than a simple flap wallet from Michael Kors at my local TJ's, so of course as soon as I laid eyes on her I snatched her up !!
> 
> View attachment 2426304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2426306



OMG that Hamilton is amazing! How much was she? I have seen some outlet Hammies at my local TJs and they are like $240 which I think is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

acm1134 said:


> Got these two at TJ Maxx. The picture of the Hamilton doesn't give it justice. It's more of a crab red instead of maroon (like it seems in the picutre), The checkbook wallet in black and silver was such a shock to find ! I have never seen anything more than a simple flap wallet from Michael Kors at my local TJ's, so of course as soon as I laid eyes on her I snatched her up !!
> 
> View attachment 2426304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2426306


I love that Hamilton!!  great score


----------



## acm1134

teerash said:


> OMG that Hamilton is amazing! How much was she? I have seen some outlet Hammies at my local TJs and they are like $240 which I think is kind of ridiculous.


$199 plus tax ! Such a steal !


----------



## Euromutt86

Now I feel like going to TJ Maxx, even though I'm banned from buying purses right now..


----------



## Euromutt86

Went and they only had the Outlet version of the Hamilton which I'm not interested in. Boo.


----------



## acm1134

Euromutt86 said:


> Went and they only had the Outlet version of the Hamilton which I'm not interested in. Boo.


Be patient ! I have never seen a lock and key one at my TJ's until I saw the red one I bought. I don't think they are found there often !


----------



## Envyme_09

For me Dept stores work it. 
When I can  wait for Macys F&F plus sale on designer bags.
I just updated my collection colors of the hamilton. Each came to a total of $200.99 
Before tax.  I think I Want a Navy now.
Oh and ssshhh 
Nordstrom will match macys price if you have a nordstrom card.
Macys had the green on sale, nordstrom didn't but after being sweet on the customer service they matched price for me in Luggage. The red I paid a little more for.
Oh if I had opened a macys card it would have brought it down to $167 for each instead of $200. But I closed my account last year and wasn't ready to have my credit pulled for that amount.
I bought 2 Luggage colored ones, my mil loved it.


----------



## keishapie1973

Envyme_09 said:


> For me Dept stores work it.
> When I can  wait for Macys F&F plus sale on designer bags.
> I just updated my collection colors of the hamilton. Each came to a total of $200.99
> Before tax.  I think I Want a Navy now.
> Oh and ssshhh
> Nordstrom will match macys price if you have a nordstrom card.
> Macys had the green on sale, nordstrom didn't but after being sweet on the customer service they matched price for me in Luggage. The red I paid a little more for.
> Oh if I had opened a macys card it would have brought it down to $167 for each instead of $200. But I closed my account last year and wasn't ready to have my credit pulled for that amount.
> I bought 2 Luggage colored ones, my mil loved it.



They are all beauties.......


----------



## Envyme_09

tauketula said:


> They are all beauties.......




Thank you.


----------



## Euromutt86

Envyme_09 said:


> For me Dept stores work it.
> When I can  wait for Macys F&F plus sale on designer bags.
> I just updated my collection colors of the hamilton. Each came to a total of $200.99
> Before tax.  I think I Want a Navy now.
> Oh and ssshhh
> Nordstrom will match macys price if you have a nordstrom card.
> Macys had the green on sale, nordstrom didn't but after being sweet on the customer service they matched price for me in Luggage. The red I paid a little more for.
> Oh if I had opened a macys card it would have brought it down to $167 for each instead of $200. But I closed my account last year and wasn't ready to have my credit pulled for that amount.
> I bought 2 Luggage colored ones, my mil loved it.



Complete and utter  WOW!! I love the red! I want the mini messenger hamilton in red, because I need a small bag. I want the Navy as well. You got a killer deal!


----------



## Envyme_09

Euromutt86 said:


> Complete and utter  WOW!! I love the red! I want the mini messenger hamilton in red, because I need a small bag. I want the Navy as well. You got a killer deal!


Thank you.
Im seriously considering the Navy or Plum. 
I guess its time to take another break from TPF. It fuels my bad habits. Toooooo many beautiful reveals.
 I promised to go on a ban from January, so Im like a cigar addict trying to smoke all i can before cut off date! Getting a few from each of the designers i love. 
Eeeek!! Its the 20th! And my compulsive shopping extends to shoes and clothes.
January.... Oh how i fear thy arrival.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Envyme_09 said:


> Thank you.
> Im seriously considering the Navy or Plum.
> I guess its time to take another break from TPF. It fuels my bad habits. Toooooo many beautiful reveals.
> I promised to go on a ban from January, so Im like a cigar addict trying to smoke all i can before cut off date! Getting a few from each of the designers i love.
> Eeeek!! Its the 20th! And my compulsive shopping extends to shoes and clothes.
> January.... Oh how i fear thy arrival.



How much was the red one ? Did you get it from nordstroms


----------



## cheidel

Envyme_09 said:


> For me Dept stores work it.
> When I can  wait for Macys F&F plus sale on designer bags.
> I just updated my collection colors of the hamilton. Each came to a total of $200.99
> Before tax.  I think I Want a Navy now.
> Oh and ssshhh
> Nordstrom will match macys price if you have a nordstrom card.
> Macys had the green on sale, nordstrom didn't but after being sweet on the customer service they matched price for me in Luggage. The red I paid a little more for.
> Oh if I had opened a macys card it would have brought it down to $167 for each instead of $200. But I closed my account last year and wasn't ready to have my credit pulled for that amount.
> I bought 2 Luggage colored ones, my mil loved it.


 
Your bags are beautiful!  I had the Hamilton in luggage, and I sold it a few months ago.


----------



## Envyme_09

shoptilludrop4 said:


> How much was the red one ? Did you get it from nordstroms



Macys.
They messed up my previous order and sent me merchandise credit because it sold out. So I had to re-order, but Red was not on sale online, I told customer service since it was their fault not mine, they need to extend some type of courtesy and allow me choose a color of choice, I got it for $265 or $268. 25% off . I didn't pay the $358 original price.  And they had me wait cos it was unavailable and shipped next day air when they had it. Total wait time 4 days, I received the next day after it was shipped.


----------



## angel4Love

I was lucky enough to find a Selma messenger in Pearl Grey at Nordstrom Rack for $78-ish. Plus I have my reward points so I ended up just paying $67 something with tax included  
I purchased it for my sister as her Christmas gift.


----------



## acm1134

angel4Love said:


> I was lucky enough to find a Selma messenger in Pearl Grey at Nordstrom Rack for $78-ish. Plus I have my reward points so I ended up just paying $67 something with tax included
> I purchased it for my sister as her Christmas gift.


great find !! what size was the messenger ?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Picked up this outlet Hamilton last night.  Vanilla with rose gold hardwear 50% off.  I love rose gold it matches my other goodies shown here also new.


Question?  How does the MK charm look added to the Hamilton?  Do you like with or without.  I like both ways.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Picked up this outlet Hamilton last night.  Vanilla with rose gold hardwear 50% off.  I love rose gold it matches my other goodies shown here also new.
> 
> 
> Question?  How does the MK charm look added to the Hamilton?  Do you like with or without.  I like both ways.




Where did you find it?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> Where did you find it?


Everything at the outlet.  Going to do the winter white theme.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Everything at the outlet.  Going to do the winter white theme.




All items 50% off?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> All items 50% off?


Only a couple of bags on sale


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Only a couple of bags on sale




Thanks for the heads up


----------



## angel4Love

acm1134 said:


> great find !! what size was the messenger ?




Thank you. It was the medium messenger


----------



## acm1134

angel4Love said:


> Thank you. It was the medium messenger


Wow ! Great deal ! I am heading up there today for their clear the rack sale, so maybe I will find some goodies  Wish  me luck


----------



## DeborahC

I just got my first MK bag this past weekend at the outlet.  I was actually shocked on the prices, thinking they would be a lot better!  I had stopped at the mall beforehand and the #1 bag I wanted was at the outlet but only $30 cheaper.  That wasn&#8217;t worth an outlet price to me.    I did get a bag that I had been eyeing though for a discounted price and an additional 25% off so I scored on that.  Then I went to the Coach outlet and the bag I got was $70 off from retail then the store was 80% off.  So $63 for a $300 purse is a deal.  That&#8217;s what I expect at the MK outlet but guess I&#8217;m wrong.  I think that outlet stores should be at least 50% off.  I saw a bag last week at Ross that was $100 instead of $200 so it looks like they have better deals than outlets do.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Envyme_09 said:


> Macys.
> They messed up my previous order and sent me merchandise credit because it sold out. So I had to re-order, but Red was not on sale online, I told customer service since it was their fault not mine, they need to extend some type of courtesy and allow me choose a color of choice, I got it for $265 or $268. 25% off . I didn't pay the $358 original price.  And they had me wait cos it was unavailable and shipped next day air when they had it. Total wait time 4 days, I received the next day after it was shipped.



Oh okay I got the same price at nordstroms before thanksgiving for - black hamilton saffiano but I wish I bought it in red


----------



## sweetbabyray88

The outlet by me never really has good deals. A lot of the stuff isn't even marked down. And the ones that are on sale are only like $20 off! The best deals I have found were the clearance tables at macys and eBay. Be careful on eBay but honestly I've never had any problems. I have bought/sold on eBay for a couple years and I love it


----------



## Euromutt86

DeborahC said:


> I just got my first MK bag this past weekend at the outlet.  I was actually shocked on the prices, thinking they would be a lot better!  I had stopped at the mall beforehand and the #1 bag I wanted was at the outlet but only $30 cheaper.  That wasnt worth an outlet price to me.    I did get a bag that I had been eyeing though for a discounted price and an additional 25% off so I scored on that.  Then I went to the Coach outlet and the bag I got was $70 off from retail then the store was 80% off.  So $63 for a $300 purse is a deal.  Thats what I expect at the MK outlet but guess Im wrong.  I think that outlet stores should be at least 50% off.  I saw a bag last week at Ross that was $100 instead of $200 so it looks like they have better deals than outlets do.



I'd stay away from the outlets. Most of their things are made for the outlet and not sold in the department stores or MK.


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> Wow ! Great deal ! I am heading up there today for their clear the rack sale, so maybe I will find some goodies  Wish  me luck



Oh my gosh! I'm going too! Haha!


----------



## Shawna15

k.matte said:


> For all my Canadian friends I was at Marshall's today in Ontario and they had a jet set tote in peony !! There finally getting mk bags  I'm sure soon winners will be soon after finding that mk iPhone wristlet there !


 I fond a large jet set tote inpeony at the Winners in my town for $200. I only saw one but hope they get more soon! I also found and bought an iphone wrislet in red embossed leather for $50. They have been getting a ton of watches and I clothes. But I'll have to check Marshalls soon for some bags


----------



## rainwater3269

Also- Ross carries Michael Kors as well


----------



## myserendipity

Anyone have seen MK in Marshall store in Otttawa??Please inform me cause honestly I never went inside Marshall and curious is it a lot of great branded stuff inside?
I went couple of times to that trainyard area but just went to Tommy hilfinger, Aldo, Guess, etc never realize there are Marshall store near there...

Thanks!


----------



## myserendipity

Envyme_09 said:


> For me Dept stores work it.
> When I can  wait for Macys F&F plus sale on designer bags.
> I just updated my collection colors of the hamilton. Each came to a total of $200.99
> Before tax.  I think I Want a Navy now.
> Oh and ssshhh
> Nordstrom will match macys price if you have a nordstrom card.
> Macys had the green on sale, nordstrom didn't but after being sweet on the customer service they matched price for me in Luggage. The red I paid a little more for.
> Oh if I had opened a macys card it would have brought it down to $167 for each instead of $200. But I closed my account last year and wasn't ready to have my credit pulled for that amount.
> I bought 2 Luggage colored ones, my mil loved it.


Beautiful hamilton family...


----------



## myserendipity

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Picked up this outlet Hamilton last night.  Vanilla with rose gold hardwear 50% off.  I love rose gold it matches my other goodies shown here also new.
> 
> 
> Question?  How does the MK charm look added to the Hamilton?  Do you like with or without.  I like both ways.


Love..love..love...Gosh your MK watch is my dream wish for my birthday i should find in mk store near me


----------



## Euromutt86

Envyme_09 said:


> Thank you.
> Im seriously considering the Navy or Plum.
> I guess its time to take another break from TPF. It fuels my bad habits. Toooooo many beautiful reveals.
> I promised to go on a ban from January, so Im like a cigar addict trying to smoke all i can before cut off date! Getting a few from each of the designers i love.
> Eeeek!! Its the 20th! And my compulsive shopping extends to shoes and clothes.
> January.... Oh how i fear thy arrival.



January got me too!!! I got the Hamilton in Navy.


----------



## Coni in OK

Please share with my any info on where I might find a Gold Hamilton lock?   I lost mine.   :cry:


----------



## farris2

Coni in OK said:


> Please share with my any info on where I might find a Gold Hamilton lock?   I lost mine.   :cry:



Try Ebay


----------



## acm1134

Went to my local TJ Maxx and found this Medium Grayson ! It came complete with the extra chain strap and dust bag ! This isn't really my style so I didn't buy her, but it was a great deal !


----------



## ashleya13

I have bought quite a few MK purses for great deals at Marshall's. I recently just bought the black Hamilton for 199. I couldn't believe that is was there and was in purse heaven. It does not have the lock and key but it's still just as gorgeous.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## keishapie1973

ashleya13 said:


> I have bought quite a few MK purses for great deals at Marshall's. I recently just bought the black Hamilton for 199. I couldn't believe that is was there and was in purse heaven. It does not have the lock and key but it's still just as gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494876
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

ashleya13 said:


> I have bought quite a few MK purses for great deals at Marshall's. I recently just bought the black Hamilton for 199. I couldn't believe that is was there and was in purse heaven. It does not have the lock and key but it's still just as gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494876
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Pretty.  I saw this at TJMaxx this morning


----------



## Lovefrommich

Hello! I just saw 2 n/s hamiltons (with lock & key) in a toffee/luggage color croc embossed with gold hardware at my local TJ maxx here in Michigan. They were marked $229 and they were so pretty!


----------



## vesperholly

cross post from the steals & deals thread:

If you like Jet Set totes, get thee to TJMaxx! I found a ton of NS ($139) and EW ($149) totes in all different colors, PVC metallic and fabric MK totes and a few bowler-shaped bags.

I got an EW tote in vanilla with gold hardware! Whoops!!


----------



## JVXOXO

Great finds! I must choose the wrong days to take a peek at my local TJ Maxx because I only ever see a couple MK bags/clutches or wallets. Not that I need to be spending any more on accessories anyways :shame:


----------



## Murphy47

Coni in OK said:


> Please share with my any info on where I might find a Gold Hamilton lock?   I lost mine.   :cry:




Lifestyle store or Macy's. Have to bring bag in and show them.


----------



## amethyst25

I got an outlet Hamilton (black/GHW) from TJMaxx for $199, wondering if this is a good deal... Also what price does it sell for at the MK outlets?


----------



## paula3boys

amethyst25 said:


> I got an outlet Hamilton (black/GHW) from TJMaxx for $199, wondering if this is a good deal... Also what price does it sell for at the MK outlets?



Which size? Seems like e/w is about $199-249 at the outlets. All I know is I am never impressed with the prices at the outlets. I have always found better deals at department stores.


----------



## amethyst25

paula3boys said:


> Which size? Seems like e/w is about $199-249 at the outlets. All I know is I am never impressed with the prices at the outlets. I have always found better deals at department stores.




Yeah it was e/w. Didn't know it was similarly priced at the outlets! Thanks for the info


----------



## myvillarreal26

I grabbed this hamilton at my TJMaxx! I got it for $199! I have always seen the outlet version hamilton. But this was a first!!! It came with its lock an key and the dust bag!! And i got it in my favorite color!! Luggage!!  [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2778465[/ATTACH]


----------



## Scooch

myvillarreal26 said:


> I grabbed this hamilton at my TJMaxx! I got it for $199! I have always seen the outlet version hamilton. But this was a first!!! It came with its lock an key and the dust bag!! And i got it in my favorite color!! Luggage!!  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2778465[/ATTACH]




Nice find! Lucky it came with all the pieces because all the ones I've come across are missing the lock, key and dust bag. Congrats!


----------



## astrphysicist

Does anyone know if it's cheaper to buy from the MK store in JFK Airport Terminal 4, or if the prices are the same on the MK website? Was thinking of getting a medium selma! Much thanks in advance! (:


----------



## ubo22

astrphysicist said:


> Does anyone know if it's cheaper to buy from the MK store in JFK Airport Terminal 4, or if the prices are the same on the MK website? Was thinking of getting a medium selma! Much thanks in advance! (:


If it's a medium, first check if it's even available on the MK website.  I'm not sure about pricing, but I know it's hard to find colors in the medium size, so get it where you can find it.


----------



## ley2

astrphysicist said:


> Does anyone know if it's cheaper to buy from the MK store in JFK Airport Terminal 4, or if the prices are the same on the MK website? Was thinking of getting a medium selma! Much thanks in advance! (:



I was at JFK T4 last week. They have medium selma in deep pink, electric blue and black in silver hardware. Price at USD298+ tax.


----------



## astrphysicist

ley2 said:


> I was at JFK T4 last week. They have medium selma in deep pink, electric blue and black in silver hardware. Price at USD298+ tax.


Ah thank you so much! Am thinking of getting the black in shw! Good to know they have it there! (:


----------



## astrphysicist

ubo22 said:


> If it's a medium, first check if it's even available on the MK website.  I'm not sure about pricing, but I know it's hard to find colors in the medium size, so get it where you can find it.


Alrighty! Thank you! (:


----------



## cdtracing

Right now, in the Atlanta, Ga area,  TJMAXX is marking down handbags.  They're getting trucks in Mon-Fri right now & after Thanksgiving, they'll be getting truck delivery 7 days a week.  I just picked up a black large Delancy shoulder tote for $169.  There were several MK's marked down.  Marshalls has some really good deals too.


----------



## myvillarreal26

Hamilton traveler at Marshalls!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

myvillarreal26 said:


> Hamilton traveler at Marshalls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826251


WOw I wouldn't have thought they had the travelers quite yet!


----------



## myvillarreal26

SamanthalovesMK said:


> WOw I wouldn't have thought they had the travelers quite yet!




I know! I couldn't believe it myself! I would have purchased it but I'm not so good with white bags. I'm scared of color or dye transfer. Eeehhh!! It is way to gorgeous to ruin!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Whoaa....Travelers that have not sold are already beat up at the mk boutique, macy's, dillards etc... can you imagine what they will look like in tjmaxx after a couple of weeks from being tossed on the floor, hit with baskets, kids hands, put on hold and tossed on the back counter?? The leather is too soft for that kind of "action"!!! I have mine stuffed and 2 old tees wrapped around it in the mk dustbag because of the leather. I don't regret the purchase at all but tjmaxx can't control what happens to that really soft leather nor do they care. I have seen gucci just laying on the floor at mine and not locked up either.


----------



## Scooch

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Whoaa....Travelers that have not sold are already beat up at the mk boutique, macy's, dillards etc... can you imagine what they will look like in tjmaxx after a couple of weeks from being tossed on the floor, hit with baskets, kids hands, put on hold and tossed on the back counter?? The leather is too soft for that kind of "action"!!! I have mine stuffed and 2 old tees wrapped around it in the mk dustbag because of the leather. I don't regret the purchase at all but tjmaxx can't control what happens to that really soft leather nor do they care. I have seen gucci just laying on the floor at mine and not locked up either.




Your absolutely right, too much abuse in those stores for a delicate leather. And how many will be missing the locks and keys just like the hamiltons?!?!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Saw a sm traveller in marshalls last night,  all banged up and jammed on the bottom rack. That leather is too delicate for that. It had creases, dents and scratch marks all over it too. It looked like I gave it to a 4 yr old and said "have at it". Drastic clearance is in its future.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> Hamilton traveler at Marshalls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826251


WOW!  That's a steal! Of all the Hamiltons, my favorite is that Traveler. Good deal!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Whoaa....Travelers that have not sold are already beat up at the mk boutique, macy's, dillards etc... can you imagine what they will look like in tjmaxx after a couple of weeks from being tossed on the floor, hit with baskets, kids hands, put on hold and tossed on the back counter?? The leather is too soft for that kind of "action"!!! I have mine stuffed and 2 old tees wrapped around it in the mk dustbag because of the leather. I don't regret the purchase at all but tjmaxx can't control what happens to that really soft leather nor do they care. I have seen gucci just laying on the floor at mine and not locked up either.


lol! Such a good point!  I sell my used bags sometimes and buy a couple new ones. ( that's the deal I made with my husband, lol!) The bidders always get me when they ask what the bag has been exposed to. I generally tell them, "not as much as they are exposed to at the department store" lol! You hit it all right on the head! Thanks for cracking me up today. I needed it.


----------



## Lauren8712

i love my michael kors bags. i have purchased them at macys and the outlets. every time i go to tj maxx there are no cute ones.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I have three MK bags. Got one at a department store ( not on sale?) and two at the outlet.

I don't know the names of my bags, but one looks like the LV Thames and the other two look like the LV Totally. I am very happy with these bags. 

The last one I got was the brown "totally" and since putting my things into it in very early December, I have only taken them out when I have had to use a dressier purse for church a couple of times. Other than that, I am just using this bag now everyday. 

I LOVE my LV NF MM, but this MK bag has a zipper on top and I am very much liking being able to zip it up. 

I hope to go back to the outlet to get a compact wallet soon.


----------



## paula3boys

tinybutterfly said:


> I have three MK bags. Got one at a department store ( not on sale?) and two at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the names of my bags, but one looks like the LV Thames and the other two look like the LV Totally. I am very happy with these bags.
> 
> 
> 
> The last one I got was the brown "totally" and since putting my things into it in very early December, I have only taken them out when I have had to use a dressier purse for church a couple of times. Other than that, I am just using this bag now everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE my LV NF MM, but this MK bag has a zipper on top and I am very much liking being able to zip it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to go back to the outlet to get a compact wallet soon.




The MK that looks like LV Totally is jet set zip top tote and my fave style too! I have two and wanting a third now lol


----------



## KCeboKing

tinybutterfly said:


> I have three MK bags. Got one at a department store ( not on sale?) and two at the outlet.
> 
> I don't know the names of my bags, but one looks like the LV Thames and the other two look like the LV Totally. I am very happy with these bags.
> 
> The last one I got was the brown "totally" and since putting my things into it in very early December, I have only taken them out when I have had to use a dressier purse for church a couple of times. Other than that, I am just using this bag now everyday.
> 
> I LOVE my LV NF MM, but this MK bag has a zipper on top and I am very much liking being able to zip it up.
> 
> I hope to go back to the outlet to get a compact wallet soon.



Pictures?


----------



## KCeboKing

cdtracing said:


> Right now, in the Atlanta, Ga area,  TJMAXX is marking down handbags.  They're getting trucks in Mon-Fri right now & after Thanksgiving, they'll be getting truck delivery 7 days a week.  I just picked up a black large Delancy shoulder tote for $169.  There were several MK's marked down.  Marshalls has some really good deals too.



What??? I've been eyeing this bag forever but quit because it never seemed to go down. Good for you!


----------



## tinybutterfly

KCeboKing said:


> Pictures?



I have no idea how to post pictures here. :wondering


----------



## tinybutterfly

paula3boys said:


> The MK that looks like LV Totally is jet set zip top tote and my fave style too! I have two and wanting a third now lol



Thank you! 

Yes, awesome bag! I have the brown and one that is a bit larger I think in vanilla. 

What third color are thinking of getting? One of the solid colored bags? They are really pretty, too.


----------



## paula3boys

tinybutterfly said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, awesome bag! I have the brown and one that is a bit larger I think in vanilla.
> 
> 
> 
> What third color are thinking of getting? One of the solid colored bags? They are really pretty, too.




I have summer blue and sapphire. I'm eyeing mandarin


----------

